# Blue heron released or quite strong im sold to there vocal skills woaw



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Blue heron released are quite strong im sold to there vocal skills woaw*

They blew me away like i was strap to a chair whit dynamite, i kid you not, deprofundis blush and turned pink no kidding folks...

I puchased several release from them on the good advise of *Mandryka* may god bless this man, mister your a man of taste and i respect this, i can hear it and see it.

So purchased like all i could find on itune hey, i was blowen away like someone jam packted me whit c4, these release are outstanding!!! and mandatory listen

Dufay motets this is ear candy folks, as sweet as it guess (deprofundis aproved and caution this)
Hugh Aston antiphons woawww, im so happy never heard sutch pretty music
Than music from the peterhouse partbook vol 1-4

ishe im sold, deprofundis would like to salute the ensemble and there conductor, you craft gems gentelmens, awesome stuff

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I believe Blue Heron are going to do a complete Ockeghem.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

When it comes to Ockeghem, Blue Heron's director Scott Metcalfe is a true believer, though he acknowledges that he hadn't even heard of Ockeghem until later in his life. Metcalfe has said he believes the 15th-century Franco-Flemish composer is J.S. Bach's musical equal and so touts him to the press.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I first read about Blue Heron here:

http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/01/blue-heron-and-renaissance-polyphony.html

Tidal has 6 of their albums (including Peterhouse Partbooks Vol. 5). I assume Spotify does as well.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

.


jegreenwood said:


> I first read about Blue Heron here:
> 
> http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/01/blue-heron-and-renaissance-polyphony.html
> 
> Tidal has 6 of their albums (including Peterhouse Partbooks Vol. 5). I assume Spotify does as well.


The three Hugh Aston songs from the Peterhouse Partbooks are very enjoyable I think, and I'm certainly glad to have heard that first volume. As far as the other four go, I've never got into them, so if anyone finds a piece which seems particularly special, please say and I'll check it out.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> I believe Blue Heron are going to do a complete Ockeghem.


As far as I can read on their webpage, they are only going to perform Ockeghem's complete works. Whether they are going to record the lot, is another matter. Did you read something about recordings?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> As far as I can read on their webpage, they are only going to perform Ockeghem's complete works. Whether they are going to record the lot, is another matter. Did you read something about recordings?


No on reflection no, it was just a carelessly phrased post.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

In an article in the Early Music Review a couple of years back Hugh Keyte announced "Blue Heron is about to embark on the long-term project of recording the complete works of Ockeghem – something to look forward to..". It appears he was mistaken. The group, however, are creating a new complete edition of the music of Ockeghem, based on the original sources and informed by actual practice.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's quite a lot of Blue Heron's Ockeghem on YouTube - rather good I think.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Over the past couple of weeks I've been listening to Ludford masses from Blue Heron and Cardinall's Musick. I'm now more impressed than ever both by Ludford's music as recorded by Cardinall's Music, and by their performances - some of the masses work really well with the chant, really nice examples of how the context enhances the music. The Ludford of The Peterhouse Partbooks continues to be a bit elusive to me, despite enjoying Blue Heron in Hugh Aston and in British Christmas music and in the bits of Ockeghem masses on YouTube.


----------

